# OSCAR help



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

ive got a 4 inch oscar....recently his fins have like split apart somewhat like this < ........ just a split in a couple of places...any ideas??


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you have another fish with it? or did you get it from the store like this?

split fins means that some other fish has niped them and caused them to split.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

hes alone right now but when i bought him the other day he didnt have the splits...will this be damaging for the fish or will he be ok


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

How big is the tank ?
How long has it been setup ?

What are your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH values ?

(this could possibly be a water quality issue)

Anything else in the tank - crayfish etc ?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if all your parameters are in order (still would like to see them) then its probably just damaged from shipping. Melafix is a good thing to add when fish have a wound that could get infected.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

He will be ok, fins grow back, but do check your water quality, including pH (really low pH can affect fins). If this sort of thing recurs or gets worse it could be fin and tail rot, but most likely he just injured himself.


----------

